# Entradas de un multiplexor



## Arimey15 (Ene 20, 2007)

Alguien podria decirme para que sirven las entradas de inhibicion en un multiplexor?


----------



## Apollo (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola Arimey15:

La entrada "ENABLE", en el caso de los mux, (hablando de los TTL 151, 153, 157, 158) es para enviar la salida al nivel BAJO, sin importar que entrada se selecciones o el valor que tengan las entradas.

En el caso de los TTL 251, 253, 257, 258, el enable envía la salida al tercer estado (alta impedancia), muy útil en ciertos casos.

Te dejo el Datasheet del SN75LS151 (Salida Normal)  y del SN74LS251(salida de 3 estados).

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## RJR (Ene 23, 2007)

El ENABLE como bien lo dice, es para habilitar el integrado, normalmente se debe llevar a tierra por que se activan en bajo. Si se se realiza esto el integrado no funcionara como se espera....... bye


----------

